# Is This Sikhi Or Talibanization Of Sikhi?



## Admin (Apr 4, 2010)

Gurfateh Ji

Past days events highlight some questions, the answers to these questions we will have to provide sooner than latter ourselves... 

Simple questions really: 


Would Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj be proud of such  Coward Criminal so called Khalsas? What do you think, if these brutal attackers were the true Sikhs of Guru  Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj then would they have gone into hiding and bring  the Sikhi into disrepute like this?
If the so called Singhs, who attacked the GurSikhs in Gurdwara with knifes and sharp edged weapons, think they are fighting the fight of righteous then why have they gone into hiding like cowards? Any petty group of criminals execute such cowardly acts with more precision.
What is the message such criminal acts give to Sikh Sangat? By wielding sharped edged weapons, they are trying to make so called Panthic statements like "Accept Our Brand of so called Sikhi unconditionally or be prepared for such cowardly Talibanic Acts of Brutal violence. How this act of violence is any different from any other criminal act by Talibans or for that matter any average Goon?
My head bows with shame... Sikhi have never been brought to such a disrepute in last 550 years... No doubt... Kurr Phire Pardhan Ve Lalo!


Gurfateh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2010)

You have said it all! I thank you.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 5, 2010)

AMAN SINGH JI..you express the very words on millions of Sikh Lips today...Millions of Right thinking Sikh heads hang in SHAME...such utter sacrilege and GHOR BEADBI of the SGGS, the Gurdwaara sahib..the Khandey dee PAHUL..the SIKH REHIT...the Dastaar which is our crown and PRIDE...all have been TRAMPLED UPON shamelessly....
Yet this incident strebgthens the RESOLVE to fight ON..as the Videos I posted vis a vis the Gurdwara Sangat of Sikh Lehr on the Thread..Gurdwara attacked in Toronto yesterday..
Right thinking SINGHS of Guru Granth Sahib Ji must not be "defeated" by hooligans and ******* making a mockery of Gurmatt Principles .


----------



## sukh38 (Apr 5, 2010)

Akal Takht Has confirmed dust pappees like Darsahan Lal should not be assosated with !!! and this sikh gurdwara was going to let him do kirtan the same Darshan lal who says Guru Gobind Singh was considering having sex with a prositute the same wastemen who says theres no need for read 5 banis and that amrit is a hindu thing i say hail the people that stopped this dust entering and chatting ****.

:thumbsuppp::blinkingmunda::happy::thumbsupp:


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2010)

sukh38 ji

It is so unfortunate that you are out of touch both with what Professor Darshan Singh has in fact preached, and why in fact he was "excommunicate."

To back up your claims, please provide us with documentation of the following:

1. That excommunication is possible within Sikhism
2. That the charittars were penned or dictated by Dasam Pita
3. That other portions of Dasam Granth so-called were penned or dictated by Dasam Pita
4. That Professor Darshan Singh actually said that the charittars were written by Dasam Pita

Text from sites like panthic.org, Sikh Times, Global Sikh News, patashai10.org and their like are not accepted as sources of authenticated evidence.


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2010)

> Akal Takht Has confirmed dust pappees like Darsahan Lal should not be  assosated with !!! and this sikh gurdwara was going to let him do kirtan  the same Darshan lal who says Guru Gobind Singh was considering having  sex with a prositute the same wastemen who says theres no need for read 5  banis and that amrit is a hindu thing i say hail the people that  stopped this dust entering and chatting ****.



Gurfateh Khalsa Ji

*SPN is a Law abiding Forum.* Grow up & avoid making careless statements as quoted above. So Khalsa ji, according to you, whats next up? Blow up that Gurdwara Sahib itself!! which allowed him to share his views?

*You Are Warned!!
*
Gurfateh!
*:khanda3: *​*
Admin Note of Extreme Caution: *Any member making such reckless posts and/or caught sending private messaging supporting / glorifying / justifying such acts of Terrorism/Violence/Cowardice Criminal Activity in the name of religion is asking for trouble.

This kind of behavior is strictly not allowed at SPN. The above quoted post stays here in public domain just as a timely reminder to those, who think they can get away with breaking the law and make merry.*

For your kind information, please be strictly guided by the following SPN Rule: 

Sikh Philosophy Network - Help Center: Rules & Regulations**
**I. Your Privacy at Sikhism Philosophy Network*
 When registering you do not need to provide any information except the  bare minimum that we need for your account: a username, email and a  password. Unlike many other sites, we will never sell the emails to  unscrupulous spammers. _*In fact, we won't sell emails or give them to  anyone regardless of their scruples unless we are ordered to by law (in  the extreme case that law enforcement formally requests this  information, we will comply with the law).*_ We collect no personal  information about you when you visit our website unless you choose to  provide this information to us. If you have any suggestions on how we  can improve our commitment to your privacy, please don't hesitate to  contact us, there is nothing we know of that we can do to show more  respect for your privacy but if you think there is let us know.*
*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 5, 2010)

I have closed the thread. It remains in public view. However only admin can post at this point. Contact me if you have any need for more information.


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at this link please! > True Colors Of Spn - The Voice of Sikh Youth

Aaawwwwe! My Poor Cry Babies!! :veryhappymunda1: i knew that you were friends with that Shameless Nang aka The Only Five aka The Bloom aka blah blah at SikhSangat.com, who tried to stalk our co-administrator Narayanjyot Kaur with his shameless per.vert messages in PMs as well as posting shameful messages in her public profile, for which he was immediately banned, and there you got it, he joined SPN again under a disguised profile (raj11, _case study here_!) and introduced himself as a new innocent member at SPN... he was caught red handed again and banned from SPN for good. You are truly perv.erted bunch of low-lives... 

May Waheguru shower some mercy on your poor souls.

Gurfateh!


*Dear All, except for this post of mine, the other irrelevant  posts  have been removed from public domain but safely preserved in our  archives for ready future reference.*


----------

